# How bad is swift group damp - would it be a gamble.



## munchie (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi to all 
Still looking to buy but my choices all seem to end back at the Swift /Bessacarr group vehicles of 2005-2008 model years and all I have read on the forums are about damp issues .
Spending up to £25k i would like peoples opinions if you would be so kind as to whether they really are all bad and if I should look elsewhere for a 5/6 berth vehicle from a different manufacturer.
I appreciate that if I buy I would have damp/habitation check carried but having never owned a motorhome would appreciate advice and help from members who I am sure will be a fountain of knowledge and will help advise/guide me as I don't want to make a very expensive mistake.

Thanks in advance hope this is not too sketchy but any advice would be so helpful.

thanks again
Andy


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi, I bought a 2006 Swift last year from a dealer and got a 1 year warranty, after 3 months I noticed some spongy floor in the far rear corner of the bathroom, on checking outside we found some sealant that had deteriorated and looked like it may have been the reason for the damp and spongy floor. 

We had a few other niggly problems, nothing serious though, the dealer booked it in and sorted the sealant and fixed the floor and the other niggles all to our satisfaction

I've read about the problem being caused by some sort of membrane fixed to the underside of the motorhomes, ours doesnt have that.

i love our van even if I do have to endure the "leaky kontiki" jibes :wink:


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a 2008 Swift Sundance without the membrane covering the plywood floor and I still got rot around the side skirts which were not sealed properly.

I have had the rotten parts removed and new wood inserted and painted cost around £800, but at least now the side skirts have been sealed properly and there shouldn't be any further problems.

I notice Swift are now bringing out new models without wood flooring, just wish they had done this years ago.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

UK motorhome technology is, and always has been decades behind many continental marques. Of course there are good and bad examples in both but if I had to put 10s of thousands down I know where it would be.

Dick


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

The floor problems I believe started about 2005 and lasted a couple of years when swift started to use a ply with a vinyl/polythene coated ply to the underside of the floor, if you have no film underneath maybe it has been repaired once,

The side skirts where not sealed properly and water was running down and getting between the plywood and the vinyl, with no way out so in time it rotted.

Swift repaired many F O C even out of warranty but that has stopped and they now stick two fingers up if out of warranty.

I had mine 3 months when I noticed rotten floor and motorhome was just under 6 years old with 9000 miles and full habitation and damp checks from new including one when I purchased it.
When I took back to dealer they said that underfloor was not included in damp check and and querying other dealers they said the same.

So make sure the underfloor is checked by dealer and yourself when you purchase.

I was lucky as dealer paid for all repairs and had motorhome bought back from swift on transporter.
They had to remove the plastic film of entire floor and remove ply and insulation from chassis rails to side skirts and side skirts.
Refix new insulation and ply refix side skirts and seal at top edge and underneath where they meet floor and give underside a coating of black preserver. 
They also had to remove and refit gas locker and battery boxes habitation door and frame and step.

I have seen recently on swift forum of people being quoted up to £5500.00 to have floors repaired, so please check.

Steve


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

As Kay we have a Kontiki, so we are prepared to put up with the crap jibes.

Remember the number of registrations for Swift group product is huge compared to most, so the number of faults are clearly higher.

They did as the OP as commented have a problem 05 to 07 I think and most effected were repaired if they had been services correctly

Value for money they are hard to beat, space good layouts etc!


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a Swift on a 55 plate and was worried when I read about the damp issues just before my collection day. my dealer was excellent and totally understood my fears.
He rechecked the whole vehicle for damp again and everything was ok.
I have the habitation service done every year and the damp readings have always been ok.
The Swift has been a great motorhome and we love it.
Just make sure you get a proper damp test done and ask to see all the previous habitation certificates, if they are all good then you should have nothing to worry about.
Best of luck.
Brian


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Tha point i was trying to make was mine had 6 years paperwork for habitation and damp checks and still had the rotten underfloor ply! Because the underside is not included in normal damp check.

Steve


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I may well be totally wrong but I have never heard that, surely damp is damp.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I have a 14 year old Italian motorhome, it has never been serviced and has no damp. I know I have checked, inside and out.

Only trouble is, I can no longer afford to use it as I would like.


----------



## munchie (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks to all for swift replies (no pun intended) .
I clearly have a lot to think about but now armed with more knowledge as to what to look for and also the fact that outer flooring is not covered on damp/habitation check .
As stated the layouts/space is what is drawing family to the models over foreign / A-class models .
Thanks again and if I do buy will make it will likely be from a reputable dealer and that I will request full history and a full check of flooring and side skirting .

Thanks again

Andy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

On what basis do habitation damp checkers exclude the floor from their checks? 

In my physics water runs downhill so is most likely to end up on/in the floor  

Do the reports make mention of the areas checked? Do the checkers carry liability insurance or do they demand one signs a disclaimer?

Geoff


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

My Bessie is a swift derivative at 2007 one of the at risk vehicles that and the infamous juddering were a big concern at time of purchase Steve at Fullers said there are no problems on this van but if there's a problem bring it back we'll sort it took him at his word no problems have shown themselves in 3 years had last damp check done 3 months ago , worth going to a dealer to have that written down, though after all , that sort of comeback is what you pay the dealers premium for


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

munchie said:


> Thanks to all for swift replies (no pun intended) .
> I clearly have a lot to think about but now armed with more knowledge as to what to look for and also the fact that outer flooring is not covered on damp/habitation check .
> As stated the layouts/space is what is drawing family to the models over foreign / A-class models .
> Thanks again and if I do buy will make it will likely be from a reputable dealer and that I will request full history and a full check of flooring and side skirting .
> ...


Andy,

If you are looking for a reliable dealer locally you can do no better than Camper U K in Lincoln. No connection with them other than the fact that they are the only dealer that I will let put hands on my Hymer, and the outstanding way in which they dealt with Sonesta's problem.

Mike


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

I suppose Autotrail could be an alternative to Swift? We did consider Autotrail before we bought our 2008 Kontiki but felt that AT didn't offer the layout or the value for money that our Kontiki gives us.


----------



## mickananna (Dec 2, 2009)

Think long and hard before committing your hard earned on anything from the swift stable from that era. I have a 2007 Bessacarr purchased by me in 2010 with a clean bill of health from the dealer (ie. hab check with zero defects upon purchase) The step became a bit springy last year and upon investigation I found rot to the underside of the composite floor. Long story shortened, dealer said "not our problem", Swift said "not our problem" so i am now faced with a £6000 repair bill (yes six thousand pounds!) 

This is a well documented problem, and swift have previously admitted to a manufacturing fault! but are now refusing to help if out of warranty


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
Have just purchased a 15000 mile 2005 Ace. Superb layout, etc, but when the pre sale hab check was carried out the rear floor was condemned, several areas of rot. Minimum cost, £2000.
The point is the seller was prepared to pay for the repair or reduce the price.
I looked at three before this and found all had damp floor problems.
Regards


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

mickananna said:


> Think long and hard before committing your hard earned on anything from the swift stable from that era. I have a 2007 Bessacarr purchased by me in 2010 with a clean bill of health from the dealer (ie. hab check with zero defects upon purchase) The step became a bit springy last year and upon investigation I found rot to the underside of the composite floor. Long story shortened, dealer said "not our problem", Swift said "not our problem" so i am now faced with a £6000 repair bill (yes six thousand pounds!)
> 
> This is a well documented problem, and swift have previously admitted to a manufacturing fault! but are now refusing to help if out of warranty


Before I start a he said she said debate, I full agree with the well known issue and there have been numerous people that have had their vehicle repaired out of warranty because of correct servicing. The problem is they don't come on here and praise!

One observation I would make damp spongy floors are usually the end result of a few years neglect. a floor wont fail in one year only and the clue was in spongy springy step.

I have damp reports clearly indicating the areas and reading which included where the side walls meet the floor etc.

I repeat yes we all know there was a problem but proper checks and servicing should catch most cases and if not allow it to be repaired by maker

How many times have the warranty transfer been applied for when you buy second hand?? I am not so sure, if you don't no cover.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Over the past seven years I've owned four Motorhomes, 2 x Elddis,1 Swift and 1 Burstner....3 out of the 4 have had damp problems,guess which German quality build van didn't have a damp problem


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Got rid of my 2 yr old Burstner because of damp problems!

It's a lottery


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Burstner Damp*

What damp could not be fixed by Burstner under their warranty if you dont mind me asking ?
Cheers


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Burstner Damp*

What damp could not be fixed by Burstner under their warranty if you dont mind me asking ?
Cheers


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Dont forget that there have been numerous other well-reported problems with swift products before this particular issue came along.

Its a real shame that the british manufacturers - who have a huge and incredibly loyal following - dont get their acts together and produce a better choice and more durable product.

Yes I know that some of the germans have their problems, but they tend to be smaller problems and they tend to deal with them better.


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

*damp*

our "quality" Laika A class had to have the front repainted 3 times, the taps behind the shower leaked and consequently the floor delaminated.

All can have their problems so when buying secondhand get a proper damp check done and not just places where you would think that water ingress may happoen!


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: Burstner Damp*



Hymie said:


> What damp could not be fixed by Burstner under their warranty if you dont mind me asking ?
> Cheers


Sorted easy enough but I lost confidence with the vehicle


----------

